# A newcomer has joined the game



## Bluemount Score (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, hello VI-Control!

My name is Valentin, 20 years old, from Germany.
When I first got into virtual composing using Kontakt etc., which was just about 4 - 5 months ago, a whole new chapter filled with passion began for me. To this date I already bought NI Komplete Ultimate 11, CSSS and Albion One. Even though I've been playing the piano since I was a kid (without any lessons though, my lack of music theory knowledge is immense), I felt like my dream to control a whole orchestra suddenly became true. Orchestral and trailer music (especially TSFH) and similiar stuff has always been my favorite. I'm also into filmproduction and currently make my apprenticeship as an audio-visual media designer.
As these are some quite unusual dedications (for my young age in specific), and hell yea, I am truly dedicated and passionated about it, I was searching for a forum where I can join a community of similar interests. After reading through some of the already existing topics, here I am!
Looking forward to some great, fun and informative conversations.

See you around!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2018)

Good day to you neighbour! Seems like you have a solid set of tools to get your start with.

You made the right choice coming here.


----------



## Bansaw (Dec 4, 2018)

Albion One is a very enjoyable library to use. 

Welcome!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome! You'll enjoy it here


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 4, 2018)

Meetyhtan said:


> Well that's nice to find you here! I just yesterday found ur channel, I commented on one of your tracks. I was the guy named NIL STARLIGHT with a grandpa profile pic


Well look at that haha!


----------



## TimCox (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome! As long as you can handle some heavy handed sarcasm (depending on the topic of course) you'll have a great time here


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 4, 2018)

TimCox said:


> Welcome! As long as you can handle some heavy handed sarcasm (depending on the topic of course) you'll have a great time here


Oh dear, I love being sarcastic :D


----------

